# KNK Studio and ACS Studio Users: New Video



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

One of my customers needed help on filling an existing outline of a football. I made a video to show her one way to do it and then thought that the video might be something others using our software would want to watch. Here's a link:

Filling An Existing Rhinestone Outline

As always, post if you have any questions!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Sandy...

I would add that this technique would also work identically in Oobling and BlingIt... 

In fact this this technique would work in CorelDRAW equally well... Shift+P to space stones horizontally and Shift+A to space stones vertically in CorelDRAW...

Sandy's video is better but here's an old video I did doing almost the exact same thing in CorelDRAW for those that may be interested?....

Making a Football Rhinestone Template - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the video Sandy. I always learn something new when I watch your videos.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Great video Sandy -- as always!!


----------

